

Detroit's gleaming startup tower - rmason
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/09/detroits-gleaming-start-up-tower/262730/

======
rmason
I think the author should have visited Detroit four or five years ago to have
some perspective. The City has made amazing progress in that time.

Where boarded up buildings once existed there are now clusters downtown with
lots of activity. The Madison has been nothing short of a miracle. What he
hasn't reported is that it is becoming a magnet with companies from all over
the city moving nearby.

Sure you can walk a few short blocks and it's a desolate wasteland. Detroit
didn't go downhill in a couple of years and it is going to take time to
recover but you don't have to look too far to see progress.

Five short years ago no one wanted to live downtown. Now there's a boom in new
apartments downtown and despite the construction there's still a 97% occupancy
rate.

[http://www.freep.com/article/20120926/BUSINESS06/309260037/T...](http://www.freep.com/article/20120926/BUSINESS06/309260037/Tight-
market-for-downtown-Detroit-apartment-rentals)

